

The Issue with Static Typing - DanielRibeiro
http://metaphysicaldeveloper.wordpress.com/2010/06/30/the-issue-with-static-typing/

======
mathgladiator
The sad reality of trying to win the debate about any dichotomy (such as
typing) in computer science is that turns out mostly to be religious bantering
of personal experiences rather than clear arguments with verifiable claims.
Which always end with people covered in shit.

For instance, we can say dynamic typing makes huge productivity wins. Ok, but
that is only a short-term win; what about supporting an application that needs
re-factoring due to a marketing fuck up. Well, maybe we don't care about
dynamic languages and uses the reverse. static typing wins in long term
support. Ok, well you work at a start-up that may not exist in a month, it is
better to get the product out early so the marketing and business fuckups can
be found early.

Long story short: both static and dynmaic typing suck.

